# Brown hair algae



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I noticed that the netting i had put my riccia in so i could sink it later is all brown of course i assumed it was diatoms because i had had an infestation not that long ago but my ottos seem to have it under control. THen i looked closely and i noticed there where hairs coming off of it they are that same diatom color is this just another form of diatom it also appeared in my floating mass of riccia i thought it was dying but looked close and it was more of this.

29 gallon 
2 65w cf
diy co2
n-p-k greg watson dry mix (estimative index)
micros calcium magnesium and extra pottassium Kent botanica grow and micro


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

i have 3 2 liter bottles one is pretty old like 2 weeks so it probably isnt doing that much. My co2 is not the problem i am overdosing in that and am seeing how much my fish will take before they start gasping or showing signs of stress i had it up to about 140 on accident a couple of weeks ago and i backed off during this time i had no casualities or any signs of stress. I have it peak during the day at about 80ppm.(i know this is high but the fish seem fine and eating like pigs.) Whats wrong with 4.5 wpg it is 18 inches high and if i get enough co2 and macro and micro shouldnt this just speed up everything it isnt enough that the plants cant use this much light because my anubias is putting out new leafs all the time. A new leaf on each one every couple of days and they are all pearling like crazy.


----------

